# mares in season pain



## windmill (2 April 2008)

has anyone had a similar problem? horse has accute lameness in nearside rear leg when coming into season -bute is given and within 24hrs returns to normal. vets [4 different ones ] all say no connection between lameness and seasons -so far has cost about £200 for no answers. she goes off food appears tucked up and is generally miserable -is she just reacting to a bad case of PMT!!


----------



## emma_lg (2 April 2008)

Has she been scanned/examined for season related problem?
Has lameness been investigated?
I had a mare who had painful seasons and after checks made and nothing 'wrong' found we put her on a herbal supplement which really helped her.
She didn't go lame tho...just would lay down quite a bit and wasn't that keen on being ridden which was very unlike her as she loved to be ridden and would normally whinny when you brought her tack out.


----------



## Purdie (2 April 2008)

I'm having problems with my mare when she's comes into season at the mo. She's really sensitive when being groomed round her hind quarters which she is normally fine with  and refuses to canter for a week, just won't go forward. Then goes back to normal a week after she started. I've got the vet coming out to scan her today, a presciption supplement has been mentioned called regumate, which is supposed to be like the pill. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Britestar (3 April 2008)

One of my mares very occasionally looks like she has hurt her back badly. Very stiff, relucant to move... The first time I called the vet and she said she thought she may have jarred herself, but the next morning she was fine (no drugs). She then came into season the next day. It happend again 2 more times. Always just one night, and always in season the next day.
She's in foal now, so will be interesting to see if it happens again after bubs is born.


----------



## windmill (5 April 2008)

thanks for the reply-she is now following the same pattern as before at the end of last year Lame tucked up /24hrs/fine goes out canters off up the field/24hrs lame on other hind/24hrs fine /then lame on previous leg/ eating droppings drinking all normal/ waiting to see what tomorrow brings ?? so the whole episode lasts a week . Have rung up Animal Health Trust for advice -waiting for them to reply and going to speak again to my vet today . A back injury was suggested last time but all ok . would be interested to know how your mare gets on after foal is born-good luck with that!


----------



## mia1cat (7 June 2008)

Hi, I have noticed in the last couple of months that when my mare comes into season, she has like spasms across her back, she almost drags her back leg, I called my vet and he advised to give her a bute as she could be ovulating.  She was the same again today, is there anything that I can give her?  Should I be calling the vet out again?  Back in March she had colic which she was spasms, but this does not look like colic, she has gut sounds, is very lively and vocal!! She's a full TB, so I really dont want to give her anything which could "hot her up!!".  Anyone have any advise as I am getting worried...Thanks.


----------

